# For everyone who has a Taurus.



## Taurus 24/7 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Taurus a good Pistol ?*​
Yes990.00%No110.00%


----------



## Taurus 24/7 (Oct 31, 2005)

Yay! I just bought my new Taurus PT 24/7 45B-12 !

How does everybody like theirs or what do you think of Taurus ? If you have any questions I will be honored to answer all your questions. :beer:

Happy Halloween


----------

